# Custom Online store for a client



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking for suggestions on what other folks are using to set up a store for a client.

For example, a school music department wants to show and sell shirts for its members. The track team wants to do the same.

Looking for a solution that will let us set up multiple stores catering to the needs of the customer and take them down when the campaign is finished.

Ideally, the solution should let the customers pay when they order.

Looked at a few solutions (Inksoft is one) but don't need the design capabilities. Cost is also a factor, but open to any and all suggestions.

Thanks,

John


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wordpress with woocommerce is one of your least expensive options. Basically free. One site, different 'collections' for each department. For example sitename.com/band, sitename.com/track, etc. 

That's how the big boys do it.


----------



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

splathead said:


> Wordpress with woocommerce is one of your least expensive options. Basically free. One site, different 'collections' for each department. For example sitename.com/band, sitename.com/track, etc.
> 
> That's how the big boys do it.


Thanks. I'll look into it.

My main site is already wordpress based. I assume I would use woocommerce as a bolt on?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

JJZ said:


> Thanks. I'll look into it.
> 
> My main site is already wordpress based. I assume I would use woocommerce as a bolt on?


Yes, if you planned to use your existing site instead of creating a new one. Wordpress owns the woocommerce plugin so should be an easy add-on.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

JJZ said:


> Looking for a solution that will let us set up multiple stores catering to the needs of the customer


WordPress with woocommerce will do the job.
You can simply create a category for each department and subcategories for the groups of items (if required).
There are also free plugins for assigning banners to each category. 



JJZ said:


> and take them down when the campaign is finished.


You can deactivate categories without removing them, and re-activate them again when needed.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Wordpress owns the woocommerce plugin


Different companies actually.
Wordpress the software (Wordpress.org) is owned by the WordPress foundation.
Woocommerce is owned by Automattic Inc.
The confusion is caused because Automattic Inc owns Wordpress.com (not .org) the hosting provider.


----------



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll look into Woo.

If I understand it correctly, for example, I can set up a separate page for each school and each department that may want to buy shirts.

Appreciate the support from the forum.

John


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

JJZ said:


> If I understand it correctly, for example, I can set up a separate page for each school and each department that may want to buy shirts.


Correct. 
Think of the schools as brand categories with their own sub-categories.


----------



## ANDREW CROWLEY (Dec 18, 2021)

wordpress is the Most powerful and easy to use platform for custom website designing
you only need some plugins like
*elementor *for designing your ui interface
*woocommerce *for order placement and customization 
and *mail chimp* for email marketing and so on 

but these are the some basic and best plugins for wordpress ecommerce website

thank you.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I use PrestaCart and the software has a multi storefront with a single back end. Lots of plugins available. Works great and is free.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Diesel Tuner said:


> I use PrestaCart and the software has a multi storefront with a single back end. Lots of plugins available. Works great and is free.


You mean PrestaShop.
Not much better than woocommerce, unless multi-language support is needed.
Opencart and Magento are other alternatives.

People should not expect too much though... It's like using LEGO for making a toy.
The toy may be functional, but will not be as good as a purpose made one.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it almost sounds like a marketplace/multi-vendor plugin is what you want
kinda like a farmers market, different tables with similar products, but different designs (chicken eggs, duck eggs, turtle eggs, condor eggs, etc.)

you can even specify what percentage each 'table' gets from the sale and have it automatically calculated, in case there will be a fundraiser type scenario

there are some free ones you could trial for woocommerce, and see if it fits your needs (wcfm is free for the basic, as is dokan)

webkul has one with more features for a one-time payment of $99
there are other pay ones that are yearly payments

for payment processor, i like stripe
i stick to woo's storefront theme, as this seems to be least likely to break


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

horrybenbenek said:


> since there are many novice developers who are ready to work for a penny, but who make quite good sites. Such a solution is better than modifying a ready-made site, since you need to check all the code of this site and look for flaws in it, which is similar to the fact that you bought a car and at the first breakdown it needs to be disassembled and reassembled.


Err... The novice "developers" are the ones using ready-made website software like WordPress. 
No programming is needed.


----------



## Niannok (May 26, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Err... The novice "developers" are the ones using ready-made website software like WordPress.
> No programming is needed.


That's for sure


----------

